# Need Elite RP Server?



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

Ein kleiner Ansatz für Blizzard, diskutiert mal hier darüber.

Ein RP-Server, der nur Leute aufnimmt, die tatsächlich RP betreiben und sich genauso verhalten.

- Keine Todesritter mit pinken Zöpfen, die mit ihrem Rappen durch die Gegend hüpfen
- Kein Deathkiller + Hanswurst

Wer sich nicht gemäß seiner Rolle verhält, wird von GMs entfernt. Da wir von einem neuen Server sprechen würden, wäre PvE striktes Raiden nicht möglich, stattdessen stände wirklich PVP/questen und halt RP im Vordergrund. Wie würde euch das gefallen und würdet ihr dort mitspielen wollen bzw. zumindest einen Char dort erstellen, um bei "Lust auf RP" einfach mal den Server zu besuchen?


----------



## Problembeere (29. September 2010)

Wer sagt denn, dass man Raids nicht in Character machen kann?
Ich kenne Leute, die raiden ICC hc ohne TS und in character in allen channels außer /w. Dafür machen sie kein Rp-PvP. Sind die nun keine Rollenspieler?

Also nein, ich würde da nicht mitmachen.
Dann schon eher eine Initiative, dass RP-Bestimmungen auf bestehenden RP-Servern endlich richtig durchgesetzt werden und GMs für diese Server zuständig sind, die wissen wofür RP überhaupt steht und die Problematik auf diesen Servern verstehen (wollen).

Außerdem, wie definierst du 'gemäß seiner Rolle?'. Gibt genug Leute, die alles und jeden auf ärgste beleidigen und dann behaupten, der Chara wäre halt so. (Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass immer alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen sein soll, sondern nur, was die Problematik einer Definition sein könnte.) Und wer entscheidet dann über sowas? Eh schon überarbeitete GMs? Die anderen Spieler, die wohl kaum objektiv sind?


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

In Sachen Raids meinte ich das Problem, was aufkommt, wenn man einen neuen Server gründet.

Bis Raids tatsächlich voll möglich sind, dauert es Monate. Man kann nicht damit rechnen, auf einem völlig neuen Server direkt Leute für ICC hc zu finden, da eig. jeder noch leveln muss.

Zudem denke ich, das der gesamte Verlauf eines Servers länger dauert als auf PvE-NonRP Servern. Nicht alle haben das Ziel ihren Char auf 80 zu bringen und raidfertig zu machen.


----------



## Problembeere (29. September 2010)

Dass es nicht primär darum geht, raidfertig zu werden ist mir durchaus bewusst, mein RP-Charakter steht seit Monaten auf Stufe 30 und ich bin damit genauso glücklich wie mit meinem 80er non RP-Chara.

Aber das ist eigentlich auch nur ein nebensächlicher Punkt, weil ich es, wie gesagt, nicht für eine Lösung halte, neue Server aufzumachen, wenn es genug alte gibt, um die man sich mal richtig kümmern sollte . Du kannst den Leuten ja nicht verbieten, auf einen Server zu gehen, du kannst nur die bestehenden Richtlinien umsetzen oder eben nicht. Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach das Problem, nicht darin, dass so viele Leute auf RP-Servern raiden.


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2010)

Wird es nicht geben, da Blizzard sich den Überwachungsaufwand nicht antun wird.
Dazu kommt, dass sich RPler unter sich oft nicht einig sind was richtiges RP ist.


----------



## Amraam (1. Oktober 2010)

was evtl möglich währe, währen 2 channels (durch phasing z.b.)

ein "normaler" channel (non RP)
ein "RP" channel (RP)

dies könnte man dan ernsthafter umsetzen, da nicht jeder lust hat "immer" mit seinen char RP zu machen. 

hat man keine lust auf RP -> non-RP chan

lust auf RP -> RP chan.


----------



## Nebelgänger (3. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass sich RPler unter sich oft nicht einig sind was richtiges RP ist.



Das ist genau der springende Punkt.
Die unzähligen Lore-Streitthemen im offi-Forum sind das beste Zeichen dafür.
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Standpunkte, wo Engine beginnt und Lore aufhört, dass es einfach nicht umzusetzen ist.
Kann der Schurke einfach am hellichten Tag in den wilden Wüsteneien von Tanaris in die "Schatten" tauchen?
Ist es möglich, einen Dämonenjäger im RP zu spielen?
Ettzettera, Ettzettera, PePe.
So viele verschiedene RP-Rollen wie es gibt, mindestens ebensoviele Streitereien gibt es, da nunmal nicht jeder RPler in der Lage ist,
andere Rollen einfach mal hinzunehmen und ein gewisses Maß an Flexibilität an den Tag zu legen.

Kurzum: Auf deinem "Elite"-RP-Server wäre Streit ein fester Tagesordnungspunkt und binnen weniger Monate wäre Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> was evtl möglich währe, währen 2 channels (durch phasing z.b.)
> 
> ein "normaler" channel (non RP)
> ein "RP" channel (RP)
> ...



Das wär einfach....Geil!


----------



## Lintflas (26. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wird es nicht geben, da Blizzard sich den Überwachungsaufwand nicht antun wird.
> Dazu kommt, dass sich RPler unter sich oft nicht einig sind was richtiges RP ist.



Yep, mir gehen diese ewigen RP-Erbsenzähler dermaßen auf den Sack, dass mir zeitweilig sogar die Lust auf 
RP vergangen ist. Ich bin dankbar für jeden der RP macht, selbst wenn er ein wenig von der Story abweicht.


----------



## Templer2k (6. November 2010)

Nebelgänger schrieb:


> Das ist genau der springende Punkt.
> Die unzähligen Lore-Streitthemen im offi-Forum sind das beste Zeichen dafür.
> Es gibt so viele verschiedene Standpunkte, wo Engine beginnt und Lore aufhört, dass es einfach nicht umzusetzen ist.
> Kann der Schurke einfach am hellichten Tag in den wilden Wüsteneien von Tanaris in die "Schatten" tauchen?
> ...



So sehe ich das auch leider, nun wir weichen zwar von der Lore in unserem RP ab, da wir nen eigenen Gott eingebracht haben aber es pleit immer noch im wow universum und wir haben spass dabei das ist das wichtigste man sollte nicht den spass vergessen. klar gibt es immer die lore verfächter aber ich sage immer gerne wer nicht mit uns spielen will muss es nicht, kann gehen oder einfach nicht drauf reagieren. RP sollte frei sein (klar es sollte einer linie folgen), und sich nicht durch Pseudo RP Götter regeln lassen.


----------



## Vanbergen (11. November 2010)

Also nach mehr als 4 Jahren auf einem RP-Server, muss ich auch ein deutliches Fazit ziehen.
Die Umsetzung und Realisierung ist nahezu unmöglich.

Da man sich bei einer solchen grossen Community eben nicht die Leute aussuchen kann, mit denen man letztlich auf einem Server zusammentrifft.
Zusätzlich ist das Spiel grundsätzlich mit Events etc. zugefrachtet und nahezu jeder Tag ist vorgeplant. bzw. die freien Zeiten.
In der aktuellen Zeit, während dem Warten auf das nächste grosste Addon stagniert natürlich so ziemlich alles. Da kommen eine ganze Menge Leute plötzlich auf ganz neue Ideen, aber das zeigt ja nur das ingame langeweile herrscht.

Wenn denn nun super Pläne geschmiedet werden, zwecks einer innovativen Ausrichting oder gar ganze Realm-Projekte, so fällt das ganze ziemlich schnell ab dem 7.12  wieder ab. Nichts desto trotz sind die Ideen mitunter klasse.

Einen ganzen Realm dafür abzustellen halte ich für übertrieben und auch nicht durchführbar.
Warum nimmt man nicht selbst die Initiative in die Hand und formt sich seine eigene Community. Ich würde wetten, es gibt mehr als 500 Leute da draussen, die gerne mehr RP spielen wollen und dies auch gerne mit Regeln etc.

Und es gibt eine Menge Plätze in der World of Warcraft die sich sehr gut für RP eignen würden.
Man kann sich seinen eigenen Content schaffen und das auch mit sehr viel Spass voran treiben...

Wenn das hier jmd. in die Hand nehmen sollte, wär ich mit beiden Augen & Ohren dabei...


----------



## Kenaga (17. November 2010)

Vanbergen schrieb:


> Also nach mehr als 4 Jahren auf einem RP-Server, muss ich auch ein deutliches Fazit ziehen.
> Die Umsetzung und Realisierung ist nahezu unmöglich.
> 
> Da man sich bei einer solchen grossen Community eben nicht die Leute aussuchen kann, mit denen man letztlich auf einem Server zusammentrifft.
> ...



Also das Konzept liest sich wirklich toll und ich und meine Blutritterin wären da auf jeden fall dabei.
Allerdings sind Planungen in dem bereich nicht so mein Ding, deshalb überlasse ich das euch :-D

MfG Kenaga


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Dezember 2010)

Nein ich wäre stark dafür zwei Server auszuwählen für das RP. Also ein PVE und ein PVP und darauf eben Versuchen Horde und Ally zu gründen. So das man dort auch Events untereinander planen kann und Gilden stärkt. Nicht dieses teilweise hier Gilden und dort. Kleine RP Gilden die nur ihr Ding machen und an die man nur ran kommt, wenn man Foren durch sucht und mal über ihre Seiten stolpert, wenn sie nicht umgezogen sind usw. Also wirklich deutlich stärker paar Server aussuchen.

 Ein reiner RP Server funzt nicht. Weil es etliche Dinge gibt, die nicht gehen. Gerade AH und Gruppensuche ist einfach nur möglich, wenn man auch bissel Optionen hat. Bei 5er Inis geht's noch. Aber man brauch auch Leute, die einfach bock haben bissel was non RP zu machen. Der Grund ist vor allem das AH. Da wenige den Preis auf einem Server ohne Probleme bestimmen können und WOW ist keine wirkliche Marktwirtschaft, sondern eine Wirtschaft die enorm einfach gestrickt ist und von wenigen ganz billig Kontrolliert werden kann, ohne wirkliche Kosten und ab einer gewissen Gold Menge, kann man locker die Leute aufkaufen die unterbieten und es wieder für Preis rein stellen, die man dann nehmen muss.

 Auch die Regel mit den pinken Gnomen usw. Es ist WOW? Find ernstes RP ist dort nicht immer möglich. Klar Gilde funzt und Charakter auch. Es passt halt, dass vielleicht ein Menschen Krieger eher ernst ist oder auch Gnomkrieger, die eben Erfindungen jetzt nicht so als toll ansehen und sich lieber auf Gnompower verlassen. Aber im Allgemeinen sind Gnome eben so. Goblins? Bitte wo sind die denn stimmig? Aber es sind eben Goblins, Gold gierig, Geizig und enorm Erfindungsreich. 

 Das man dazwischen auch ernste Dinge hat ist klar, aber zu verbieten was zu WOW gehört, funzt nicht. Weil dann dürften auf diesem Server auch keine Nsc benutzt werden die unernst sind. Gerade die neuen Todesminen funzen nicht, dort ist nichts ernst und auch die Questgeber sind einfach mal danneben, wenn man es so sehen will. Mit Gob in green stil usw. 

 Auch Lehrer, Questgeber alles was dann in dieses Schema fällt darf nicht genutzt werden. Auch die ganzen Verrückten Dinge, passen ja dann nicht. Jemand der Wirrkopf heißt, vertrau ich nicht usw.
 Das funzt nicht.
 Für eine Person oder Gilde ja. Man kann ja festlegen man ist ernst! Das doch kein Problem. Aber für einen Server funzt es nicht, weil es teil von WOW ist, dass es Pinke Gnome gibt und das gewisse Dinge einfach da sind. Damit muss man eben Leben. 

 Es ist eher besser sich einen Server zu suchen oder am besten zwei wegen PVP/PVE. Wo man anfängt und dort genug Rpler überzeugen mit zu machen. Aber es sollte wenn auch PVP zur Verfügung stehen. Aber halt ein Server erschaffen von Blizzardsseite, wo man ein Teil der Welt verbietet usw. passt nicht.


----------



## lordtheseiko (3. Dezember 2010)

Hier die Antwort von Schneesturm Unterhaltung






> Das wäre sicherlich eine super Idee. Jedoch möchten wir alle unsre verfügbaren Ressourcen in die zukünftigen Patches stecken und haben deswegen nur bedingt Zeit beziehungsweise Techniker für solch etwas. Dazu käme wohl der erhöhte Aufwand durch Gamemaster Betreuung. Zur Zeit findet viel RP auf unsren, dafür vorgesehenen Servern statt. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine tolle Idee.
> 
> Mögen deine Zauber stets das richtige Ziel treffen,
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Dezember 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht gemäß seiner Rolle verhält, wird von GMs entfernt.



Wenn ich mir persönlich einen Charakter erstelle und mir eine Geschichte zu ihm überlege und ich ihn bestimmte Eigenschaften und Ticks haben lassen möchte,wer möchte mir dann bitte sagen das ich mich in meiner Rolle nicht gemäß verhalte?

Deine Aussage klingt für mich nach Schubladen denken,wie z. B. der ist Zwerg der liebt Bier.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Da wir von einem neuen Server sprechen würden, wäre PvE striktes Raiden nicht möglich, stattdessen stände wirklich PVP/questen und halt RP im Vordergrund. Wie würde euch das gefallen und würdet ihr dort mitspielen wollen bzw. zumindest einen Char dort erstellen, um bei "Lust auf RP" einfach mal den Server zu besuchen?




Ganz ehrlich,solang sich die Rpler gegenseitig wegen zum Teil Kleingkeiten zerfetzen(schönes Beispiel: Offi Forum Aldor Realmforum) ist das ganze sinnlos.
Wenn man dort die Threads liest oder ingame an die "falschen" gerät, zeigt sich wie kleinlich manche Menschen sind. 
Anstatt sich zu freuen das Neulinge Rp für sich entdecken wollen,wird man beim kleinsten Fehler der die Lore betrifft runtergemacht...Hilfestellung ist da Fehlanzeige.
Jedoch gibt es glücklicherweise auch Ausnahmen. =)


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2010)

Warum ein Gnom-Todesritter keine pinken Zöpfe haben darf, ein Gnom Krieger aber schon, das musst du mir erst erklären! Färben sich die Haare um, wenn man vom Lichkönig wiederbelebt wurde? Dürfen Todesritter nicht RP spielen, obwohl sie unbestreitbar sehr wohl fürs RP taugen (haben sogar 2 Hintergrundgeschichten, ihr Leben als Lebende und ihr untotes Leben) ? ...Selbst, dass sie erst mit Level 58 starten ist noch kein Grund sie im RP zu vebieten, vll. waren sie früher tapfere Recken und fielen dann Frostgram zum Opfer...nur weilo ein Charakter nicht mit Lvl 1 startet heißt das nicht, dass er keine "Entwicklung" hinter sich haben kann, beim DK ist diese eben rein "fiktional", so wie das "Vorleben" jedes anderen Charakters es auch ist (schon gemerkt, kein Charakter kommt als Kind auf die Welt in WoW, alle müssen also ein gewisses fiktionales Vorleben haben) nur eben ein etwas größeres.


----------



## IkilledKenny (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee gar nicht schlecht. Ich spiele auf einem normalen PVE  Server. Ich hätte wohl auch mal lust mir einen Char auf einem RP Server zu machen und ein wenig Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Aber ich habe schon öffters gehört das RP auf den RP Server von höchstens 30% betrieben werden (korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt). Deshalb möcht ich mir deswegen nicht extra einen Char auf einem anderen Realm machen. 
Wenn es aber einen Server gäbe der mir RP garantiert, würd ichs es auch wohl mal versuchen


----------



## lordtheseiko (3. Dezember 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Aber ich habe schon öffters gehört das RP auf den RP Server von höchstens 30% betrieben werden (korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt).



Also auf Die Aldor rennen ja bekanntlich die übelsten RP'ler/Geeks rum (bekommt man mit bei Inis mit ihnen xD). Ich hab mir da mal nen Char gemacht, in Sw stehen bestimmt 100 leute mit Rp Equip rum^^. Ich hab mich als Draenei vor einem  verbeugt - direkt von 2 angewhispert ob ich ein rp noob wäre, denn draenei wären hohe wesen^^.
Täusch du dich da mal nicht wieviel RP es tatsächlich gibt.


----------



## Knark (3. Dezember 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Also auf Die Aldor rennen ja bekanntlich die übelsten RP'ler/Geeks rum (bekommt man mit bei Inis mit ihnen xD). Ich hab mir da mal nen Char gemacht, in Sw stehen bestimmt 100 leute mit Rp Equip rum^^. Ich hab mich als Draenei vor einem  verbeugt - direkt von 2 angewhispert ob ich ein rp noob wäre, denn draenei wären hohe wesen^^.
> Täusch du dich da mal nicht wieviel RP es tatsächlich gibt.



Ja, so ähnliche Sachen hab' ich auch schon gehört. Da kommt man doch direkt in Versuchung, einen RP-Twink auf Aldor zu erstellen 
Ich habe bisher nur die Erfahrung gemacht, das Todesritter nicht allzu hoch angesehen sind (ist das eigentlich überall so?). Worgen werden die meisten Allianzler im RP wohl ebenfalls nicht allzusehr mögen. Da Minus mal Minus Plus ergibt, sollte ich mir dann wohl einen Worgen-DK zulegen.^^


Was den Elite-RP-Server angeht, so würde ich sagen, dass das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis für Blizzard wohl nicht gegeben wäre. Zudem wäre man auch dort nicht vor den typischen Trollen sicher - diese spielen dann halt IC einen egoistischen Schurken (Charakter, nicht Klasse) mit temporären Sprachfehlern sowie Eltern, die ihren schrulligen Sinn für Humor an der Namensgebung ihres Nachkommens verewigt haben.

Auch das Eingreifen der GMs sehe ich eher kritisch - wer kann schließlich behaupten, dass man die eigens gewählte Rolle nicht vernünftig spielt? Eine seperate Phase fürs RP ist da sinnvoller. Dort könnte man dann auch gerne Tickets wegen Störenfrieden schreiben. Das Problem ist nur, dass man diese Phase aber auch für effektiveres Farmen missbrauchen könnte.


----------



## RippedLife (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre eindeutig dafür, derzeit spiele ich auf Forscherliga RP-PvE und merke fast kein RP was ich Todschade finde!
Wieso geht jemand auf einen RP-Server ohne RP zu spielen?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. Dezember 2010)

Das ist eine ewige Frage.
Bis heute staune ich nur.

Das beim PVP es klar ist das man becampt wird und auch gangen statt findet. Es ist PVP und klar ist es störend und nervend, aber mit Twinks geht es schon. PVP ist halt PVP.
Nur bei RP heißt es schon immer, nein RP muss man nicht und bla.
Wenn man aber was auf einem PVP SErver, gegen PVP Verhalten sagt geht was los. Sowas lieste nicht beim RP =) Das heißt es immer nach dem Motto, wir sind die chefs und das RP davor steht, ist eh nur ne Chat sache und daran hält sich auch keiner mehr, also egal. 
Aber das ist etwas, was es schon von Anfang an gab. Diese Logik. PVP ist klar PVP und RP ...


----------



## Snowhawk (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiss nicht so recht, wie sich die meisten Leute RP eigentlich vorstellen.

Jeder hat andere definitionen von Rollenspiel... Ärger ist vorprogrammiert auf einem solchem Server.
Man sah es schon zu Anfangszeiten auf dem Server "Das Syndikat" wo es regelmässig streit über Örtlichkeiten und deren Verwendungszweck gab. Da wollte wer eine Bar führen... eine andere Gruppierung wollte Banden spielen die Schutzgeld vom Barbesitzer abknöpft... dieseer wollt von dieser Art RP gar nichts wisssen und ignorierte das andere RP etc. etc... Resultat war, dass 2 verschiedene RP Gruppierungen in ner Bar standen und jeder für sich sein RP durch die Gegen schrie, so dass niemand mehr was verstand 

Kurz gefasst: Jeder versucht dem anderem sein RP aufzuzwingen... so ein Elite Server müsste über ein mehrseitiges Regelwerk verfügen, das ausgearbeitet und vorallem gelesen werden müsste. Auch was die Fraktionen und Völker und ihr Verhalten betrifft....

Nimm als Beispiel Untote: Bist du einer fürs Apothekarium, einer Silvana treu ergeben, einer der alles Leben hasst, einer der koexistenz mit der Allianz anstrebt, einer der nur maskiert herumlaufen darf, einer der gewisse Völker meidet, einer der keinen heilig Priester spielen darf etc. etc... jeder hat dann eine eigene Überzeugung und findet sich im absolutem Recht...

Über kurz oder lang, so wie WOW aufgebaut ist, ist sogar ein Elite RP Server bei Blizzard zum scheitern verurteilt... alleine die Spielmechaniken ermöglichen bzw. zwingen einem oft auf Out of Lore zu spielen. Kannst ja mal wieder Untote als Beispiel nehmen... als einer der sämtliches Leben hasst, kannst du nicht mal Argentum angreiffen 

Klar kann man hier und da ein wenig RP spielen... aber ein Elite RP wie damals zu Ultima Online Zeiten ist alleine von der Spielmechanik in WOW einfach nicht möglich... ausser sie würden wie dein den Blutsegelpiraten die Möglichkeit geben, die eigenen Frakionen anzugreiffen.... also z.B. wirklich Orgrimmar als UD den Krieg zu erklären und die Möglichkeit haben Garrosh Höllenschrei zu töten. Aber davon wird man wohl ewig träumen, weil WOW so eingerichtet ist, dass die meisten Spieler kein nachhaltigen konsequenzen fürchten müssen für ihr tun und lassen.

Schade


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (6. Dezember 2010)

Jap genau, es fehlt bei den Fraktionen ein Teil Sandbox. Das man eben entscheiden kann, für welche man einsteht. Denn da gehört zu RP dazu.
Gerade Schurken, Hexer oder einige der neuen Klassen/Rassen Kombis sind in meinen Augen nicht wirklich ohne Sandbox stilisch zu spielen.
Elfen Magier werden doch nicht von jedem Nachtelfen sofort akzeptiert? Das Konzil der 3? Die Tauren können auch Misstrauisch dem Licht gegenüber stehen, da es auf einer Art in die Horde kam, die nicht wirklich gut für Tauren sein muss. Die Verlassenen, die jetzt wirklich stärker in Richtung vergiften und verseuchen gehen, es gibt sogar aufträge wo sie absichtlich die Geißel am Leben erhalten. Sowas muss doch niemand gefallen? GErade Tauren, würden diesen Auftraggeber in Grund und Bodenstampfen und jeden töten, der nur so handelt. Aber es muss eben nicht jeder so sein. 
Das mit dem Schutzgeld ist auch ein tolles Beispiel. Weil man bei WOW keinen zwingen kann. So wie Eve Online mit sandbox sieht es anders aus. Der Typ kann ruhig sein RP machen, 10 Sekunden später sind zwei Gäste tot und er. Ein Teil seine WAre wird geklaut und die Typen verschwinden. Fertig. Weil eben die eigenen Fraktionen und Fraktionen für die man Endgame machen sollte, fest vorgegeben sind. Mit der Horde kann man nicht solide sprechen, außer über externe Tools oder handeln. 
Halt ne Truppe Orks die einen Durchgang versperrt und Gold verlangt fürs passieren. Geht nicht? Weil keiner wirklich dem anderen trauen kann.

Also es fehlen einige Optionen.
Daher ist eher sanftes RP möglich. Doch ein harter RP Server funzt nicht.


----------

